# West Coast Haunters Convention 2014 (May 16-18)



## Shier Terror

Did you know that the 2014 WCHC is only 189 days away?

Our team of hard working minion are getting ready to give the haunting community the best show yet!

Help us celebrate our 5th year and support our efforts to raise funds to help benefit professionals that work with deaf and or autistic children.

Our online sales are up and running. 13th floor upgrades are already selling and like last year they sill sell out fast!

Room 666 is up for grabs again, but we a re doing something different. This year the room upgrade is going for $666.00. This room is a double queen and can sleep up to four. The room comes with a hellish decor upgrade as well,This room will have some other haunting surprises for its' guests. More details will follow.

Let's not forget the speaker line up! Our 5th year will have some great guest speakers, a great keynote, more make and takes, some awesome makeup lessons, business classes, lighting, sound, effects and so much more.

Our tradeshow will once again offer you a great place to pick up some new items for your Halloween event.

Saturday nights costume ball will be bigger and better than ever!

Haunt tour? You bet, we are talking to at least one haunt and maybe more for our Friday night tour.

Sunday night movie night! Wouldn't be a WCHC without it!

As you can see, there are many reasons to attend the 2014 WCHC. We hope to see you in May!


----------



## Shier Terror

The WCHC offers something no other haunting convention offers, a place set aside for Home Haunt clubs, individual home haunters and first year pro haunts.

We are offering complete 10x10 booths, pipe and drape, one table, two chairs, power and WifFi, for Home Haunt Clubs at a WCHC rate of $75.00. This space is limited to 10 booths, so act fast.,

These booths are set aside for you to show you stuff. (nothing may be sold from these booths, if you wish to sell items, you can purchase a vendor booth.)


----------



## Shier Terror

** Solicitation for donations removed to comply with forum rules **

Also, we are going to have a Home Haunters Triage area on the show floor. If you have props that you can't figure out how to fix or animated props that just aren't working right, bring them in and our "team of experts" will assist you in bringing them back from the dead. Also, if you are interested in being one of the "experts", we could use those too.


----------



## Shier Terror

HOME HAUNTERS!

Share, educate, network, learn from your fellow home haunters, the home haunt headquarters will be the home to at least 10 booths dedicated to the home haunter.

There will be impromptu sessions on how to make props, foam carving, faux painting, everything related to operating a home haunt.

If you want to do a make and take sesson, would like a table to show off your home haunting skills, or are a home haunt orginization

http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com/special-seesios.html


----------



## Shier Terror

The 2014 WCHC is thrilled to announce it's keynote speakers and guests.

Roy Wooley, 'Tate' Steinsiek and Laney Chantel from season 5 of the hit SyFy reality show "Face Off". All three will speaker and the keynote address on Friday Morning, then will select a name from a hat, that lucky person will get a "Face Off" style makeup done at the Keynote demo booth on the tradeshow floor!

Roy will also offer a separate class and will be one of the judges for the Halfway to Halloween costume ball!

All three will have items on sale and will be available throughout the entire WCHC! 

The WCHC is also excited to have Portland native Jesse Lagers, from "Heroes of Cosplay" at the WCHC to talk about costume fabrication. Jesse will also have a booth at the tradeshow.

Come join us at the fifth annual WCHC May 16-18, Portland Oregon Doubletree!


----------



## Shier Terror

Do you love The Walking Dead? Well, Norman Reedus was at this year's Wizard World Comic Con in Portland this past weekend. If you follow him on Facebook, you will see a photo he took of a little girl in zombie makeup. That makeup was done by WCHC's own Ed Roberts! Don't miss an opportunity to come out and meet some of the most talented haunters on the West Coast.


----------



## Shier Terror

FRIDAY NIGHT HAUNT TOUR ANNOUNCED!

We are thrilled to announce that our Friday night haunt tour will visit Milburn's Haunted Manor, a unique haunt in the countryside. Our tour will includes both the haunted manor and the dark!
The Milburn crew will also fire up their snack bar to serve us some of their fresh made fun foods!

There is a covered eating area, covered lines and both haunts are indoors, so if on the odd chance it does rain, we got you covered!


----------



## Shier Terror

The WCHC presents our newly themed after party. Sunday night after the show closes, come on down to the 2nd floor for a night of Krampus, movies, and fun!


----------



## Shier Terror

The WCHC has added a Thursday night event like none other we've done before! 

We will be traveling to the Clinton Stree Theater, which has been show the Rocky Horror Picture Show every Saturday since 1978. That's 35 years of RHPS!

The show will be complete with the Clinton Street Theater 'cast' of RHPS.


----------



## Shier Terror

Working on your costume for the "Half-way to Halloween" ball? Be sure to put a little extra effort into it because our judges know a thing or two about makeup and costuming. Roy, Tate, and RJ from the SyFy channel will be celebrity judges. We are going to have some serious fun!

And don't forget the tradeshow floor with dozens of vendors, classes on everything from prop making to actor training, Haunt tours, Rocky Horror Picture Show, and Krampus movie night.

You don't want to miss it!


----------



## Shier Terror

Attention Home Haunters: We are going to have a panel discussion featuring some of the most prominent home haunters in the North West. Find out what it takes to turn a home haunt into a popular haunted attraction.

Only 58 days to go!


----------



## Shier Terror

The West Coast Haunters Convention is pleased to announce that Nix Herrera will be teaching classes and offering demonstrations at this years convention.

Nix has been featured on both Face Off and Naked Vegas, and is an amazing problem solver in the world of makeup. 

Nix will be offering classes and demos throughout the weekend, and will be on the Face Off panel Friday Morning.

Sadly,Tate has had to cancel, he has a job that conflicts with this years show. He has assured us that he will do his best to be at the 2015 WCHC.


----------



## Shier Terror

We have some top notch vendors donating decorations for the 13th floor and room 666, like Necrotic Creations. You get to keep everything (except the actual room furnishings)! Room 666 is going to be INSANE! It may sound weird, but if you stay in this room it might just be the highlight of the show. Get your bid in now!


----------



## Lambchop

I'll be there. Third year for me attending. Lot's of great stuff. Can't wait.


----------



## Shier Terror

West Coast Haunters Convention is proud to announce the addition of Roger Hayes, author of "Home Haunting for Mere Mortals". Roger will be offering a class on designing a successful home haunt using concepts from his book.


----------



## Shier Terror

Hey home haunters! There's only 1 home haunter booth left on the show floor. If you are planning to attend WCHC, this is a great opportunity to show off your talents.

Also, if 2013 or 2014 is your first year of "going pro", you can get the home haunter booth to get your name out there for a discounted price!


----------



## Shier Terror

If you haven't made your reservations yet, the WCHC room rate is good until Tuesday and the hotel is nearly sold out! Make your plans now to join us at West Coast Haunters Convention 2014.


----------



## Shier Terror

I've seen some of the decor that will be going into room 666, and I envy whoever wins the bidding to stay in that room. If you are coming to WCHC, you really should consider placing a bid for room 666 or buying a raffle ticket for a room on the 13th floor. It is going to be an amazing experience for a few lucky attendees.


----------



## Shier Terror

If you haven't made your reservations yet, time is RUNNING OUT! There are still a few 13th floor upgrades available and room 666 is still up for grabs.

Tell your friends, tell your neighbors...this is one show you won't want to miss!

Rocky Horror Picture Show
Costume Ball
Hearse Rally
Haunt Tour
Movie Night
Silent Auction
$20 Prop Challenge
Tradeshow Floor
100's of hours of classes

Oh, and did I mention we are a 501(c)3 charity event?


----------



## Shier Terror

So you don't have basic cable, and you have never seen Face Off or Heroes of Cosplay so you don't know our featured guests? Well how about NBC's Grimm? You can learn the makeup secrets from their vary own FX people....

Laura Hill is the head of makeup for the television show GRIMM.

Christina Kortum is the owner of Ravenous Studios, a Portland based SFX company supplying makeup and props for TV and film. The last year has been exciting, with Christina's makeup prosthetics being shown on Portlandia, props on NBC's Grimm, and several feature films being released. Her addiction to makeup, monsters, and all things scary started 18 years ago though, when she went through a haunted attraction and was hooked instantly. Construction led to set design, acting, and finally the makeup team. This experience from the ground up has given Christina a unique perspective on the part makeup plays in the haunted attraction.

CLASS DESCRIPTION

From professional application techniques to old school tricks, Laura and Christina will show you how to build a zombie that fits your budget and skill level.


----------



## Shier Terror

Just SIX days to go until the 5th annual West Coast Haunters Convention! This year's event is going to be HUGE! Don't be the one hearing about it from all your friends. Get out here to Portland and join the fun.

See you on Thursday!


----------



## Shier Terror

Want to find out more about "Designing a Successful Home Haunt"? Come to the West Coast Haunter’s Convention and attend Roger Hayes class at 3:00 on Saturday! He will also be promoting his new book “Home Haunting for Mere Mortals” at the show. There are only a couple of weeks left to pre-order your copy through Kickstarter, so get yours now!


----------

